# Answering to their names



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Do your cats answer to their names? My others at leased seem to recognise theirs fairly early, because Suzi is not just yet & we are wondering how long is normal.Do some cats just not?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

My cats take a message and get back to me later. Of course if I call them when I'm in the kitchen and only if they're hungry, they'll come when called. Some cats listen, some act like they don't hear you


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My cats know their names. Whether or not they answer to them depends on what I'm calling them for. :lol:


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

Y'know, I don't think Sabby knows his name. It's probably because I call him all kinds of different things. He recognizes tone of voice, though, and usually comes running when I get home.


----------



## spamlet (Mar 14, 2005)

When I was training my cats I used to whistle and say there names when I was feeding them a treat. Now when I whistle they come running, but they both get their names mixed up :? When your petting her just trying saying 'good girl suzi, pretty suzi', and say her name over and over again when you do nice things to her...that way she associates her name with nice things and comes running when you call it! well...in theory!


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

My cat knows her name but it's a 50/50 chance whether she will come to me or not. :lol:


----------



## nerilka (May 17, 2005)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! Suzi seems like the type to ignore me half the time any how :roll:


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

I dont think Stix knows his name; he answers to the can opener and to "here kitty, kitty". With Kota, she answers back to me with a "brrrrrrrrripp?" when I say her name. Almost like, "yes, mummy?"  :lol:


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Ditto what the others say... cats seem to learn quickly, but they're not inclined to answer all the time. 

Muffin and Mimi usually come when called. Polly will look, but she'll never, ever come. She's not a people-cat.

Lisa


----------



## d_b (Jul 17, 2004)

Both mine recognize there names.

Baily comes to me when ever I call him. Not because There is food involved but because he loves me.  Doesnt matter what he's doing, even eating he'll come.

Psycho only comes when he thinks there is something in it for him.


----------



## AnGella (Apr 25, 2005)

My kitties know their names... they don't always answer to them however.


----------



## Queenie (Mar 8, 2005)

My little Bruce knows his name so well that he actually meows when I speak to him. I feel that sometimes he is really communicating with me. 

My sister in law and I were on the telephone one night and she wouldnt believe that it was Bruce who was meowing, she thought it was my husband. I just kept talking to him and asking him questions and he just kept meowing. It was so funny.


----------



## Pyross_Smurf (Nov 12, 2004)

My cat Cloudy doesn't respond to her name. Partly because we haven't had the chance to train her yet (She was a feral, so getting close to her took us awhile). But then my other cat Monkey (lol) respond to her name pretty good. My partner would say her name in Chinese, and it's a 30% chance she'll respond. She respond to "monkey" 90% and almost 100% if I end it with meow. So I'll go "Monkey..meeeooooow".

I think one of the good training is to call their name when you feed them. Heard that's one of the easiest and best way. :lol:


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

Mine know their names.

Malcolm just looks at you when you call him.

Ophelia will almost always meow when you call her, and she often comes running to me and meows when called  She is the kind of cat you can have whole conversations with. You talk, she meows, you talk she meows....on and on and on!


----------



## lunarbishop (Jan 3, 2005)

Daizy knows her name and the nicknames I've given her too. The coolest thing is I managed to train her to come and find me when I snap my fingers. Its pretty funny, she only does this for me, my hubby will snap his fingers but she won't do anything. Of course she has her moments, when you call her name and she just sits there and gives you the "uh huh, yeah right or leave me alone" looks. She definitly has an attitude!

~bekki and daizy~


----------



## dragoblaster (May 13, 2005)

my cat likes my sister for some reason and when my sister calls my cats name, i think my cat recognizes only the voice :lol:


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes it could be the case of recognising our voices.
Any way my older cat Bleki will respond to her name, the younger one on the other hand won't - you can call her whatever you want and she will always just grumble something and carry on sleeping. :wink:


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Nya most definatley knows her name. Buddy *may* but i don't really know. If i'm in the room and call her name, Nya looks up at me with a little chirping noise. If I'm not in the room with her and I call her, I'll here a thump and pattering of feet as she jumps down from wherever she was to come to me. I love it  Buddy on the other hand... well I dont even LIKE his name, so I dont blame him for not answering to it! He seems to be like most cats, he may know that I'm talking to him, but he'd just rather ignore me


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

All my cats know their names and always come when called.


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

Bella always comes when called. Especially when you call "Belly, Belly, Belly!" in a high voice. (She is such a tiny thing, but has this round little tummy. It doesn't seem to matter about diet, it's just her shape. So Bella has quickly been nicknamed Belly.) :lol: 

Dusty doesn't know his name. It's my fault. I never use his name. Mostly I call him "Bubbie". (Think Bubba with an 'eee' sound at the end.) However, all I have to do is make kissy noises and he'll come running from whereever!


----------



## madkiwi (Apr 26, 2005)

My Casper definitely knows his name. You can call him and he responds every time, and it isn't tone of voice. I can put the same inflection in my voice and say "kitty" and his ears might twitch, but that's it. Say "Casper" in any tone, he turns around and usually meows, assesses the situation and comes if appropriate (like I am holding a treat or even extending my hand).

Friends are amazed, he thinks he is a dog.


----------



## lala (May 4, 2005)

ive trained my cats to come when i make a psst. sound.. they will always recognize it whether they come or not is anohter story.. but they all know im talkin to them..


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I don't know if my cats know their names specifically, as others have said we call them so many nicknames they must be so confused! 

But they definitely respond to a certain tone of voice. I could say "watermelon!" in that shrill, singsongy tone and they would come running. There's actually a hand signal that Jasmine responds to, when I hold my hand parallel to the ground and wiggle my fingers. It's the "I'll give you pets" signal and she usually jumps up on my lap and starts headbutting me.

Generally they come when I call, about 90% of the time. If they're busy with something else, they won't, and Ariel is more likely to come than Jasmine. She's so funny, she'll come trotting in from the other room, tail held high, making those little "brrp" sounds. Lol. That's my dog-cat.


----------



## shortybaby (Jun 1, 2005)

shorty baby will [/i]sometimes_ look at me when i call him, other times he just ignores me. but hes just a monster...  _


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Mia does, but I trained her to come to it. She goes NUTS for treats. You have to train them with something they absolutely love. I have been working on this since I got her, and I will probably continue it just because it works like a charm if I need her for anything, and I want her to maintain it. I say "Meeeah...c'mon Mia c'mon" in the same high pitched voice every time, and give her a treat or two every time she comes. I started by doing it when she was very close to me and could see the treats. I faded myself back, and I also faded the treats out of sight. She comes no matter what. Jack on the other hand...only comes if he's not busy. Men. :roll:


----------



## rsvlrenee (Jun 5, 2005)

My cats Gyspy, and Sasha learned to answer to their names when I started making a certain noise while calling them to dinner. At first I used the noise and their names, then used their names more often than the sound and eventually just used their names. This worked real well for my kitties.


----------

